# Spit up green stuff



## shelby (Aug 3, 2017)

Coming to you guys again for help!
Goats are acting normal, eating, peeing and pooping normal.
This morning I found a blob of green stuff spit up in their mineral bowl
One of our guys has had some poop issues in the past, but we seem to be past that.
They eat orchard grass with a bit of Bermuda mixed in.
Any idea what this is and if it a problem??
Thanks for your help!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 3, 2017)

Cud


----------



## shelby (Aug 3, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> Cud


I kind of figured that, but is that something that is ok or no?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 3, 2017)

I think they just dropped some of their cud they were chewing out of their mouth.


----------



## shelby (Aug 3, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I think they just dropped some of their cud they were chewing out of their mouth.


And this is something that is ok? Lol!
Knowing my guys one of them probably rammed the other because he was in the mineral bowl and made him spit it out! They get a little crazy with each other!


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 3, 2017)

If you see the goat throw up foaming green, it is from too much green to fast. recently I gave a broken up alfalfa cube to one of my favorite dudes after he grazed all day in fresh pasture grass. He started gaging and puking up rumen foam and green mush. I felt so bad.. He was fine though. I have seen cud left behind before but never foamy before.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 3, 2017)

I've had one sneeze when they had a mouth full of cud and spray it all on me.


----------



## shelby (Aug 3, 2017)

shelby said:


> And this is something that is ok? Lol!
> Knowing my guys one of them probably rammed the other because he was in the mineral bowl and made him spit it out! They get a little crazy with each other!


Thank you! This wasn't foamy, just a blob. I figured it was cud, but just wasn't sure if it wasn't something I should be concerned with or not


----------



## babsbag (Aug 3, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've had one sneeze when they had a mouth full of cud and spray it all on me.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Aug 3, 2017)

babsbag said:


>


Yucky.. Grinch snot..


----------

